# Panama City Bridge Span Dive (Video)



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I just finished editing footage of my Scuba classes' check-out dives. The first day we dove the jetties in the pass, and the next day, we dove one of the bridge spans offshore. 

As my first experience in open water diving, I can say that it was amazing, and I can't wait to get the gear I need to go out again.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxYGCxYWYs0


----------



## Timber63 (Apr 2, 2012)

Good job on the video!! PCB has some great dive sites.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet video brother!!! Gotta wear the seat belts in the car though!!! hahaha


----------



## tmc (May 8, 2014)

does anyone know of a small group spearfishing dive boat that has an opening for 2 divers for the first week of red snapper season in Panama City or Destin
thanks,
tmc


----------

